# Room for two Sat



## justndavis (May 3, 2010)

Call me ASAP if you want to fish Sat. Going out 40+ to get into more than snapper. Leaving out of Freeport. 713-837-6881. This is not a charter, but expenses will be split. I run a 35' with twin four strokes


----------



## justndavis (May 3, 2010)

Boat is now full.


----------

